# Photos from Upper Newport Bay Nature Preserve



## rpt (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I have not been posting pictures for a while. Well, I was is Costa Mesa, California for 4 weeks and discovered in the third week that the Upper Newport Bay Nature Preserve was just 15 minutes walking distance from my hotel. Luckily, I had taken my 5D3 with the kit lens, my 100-400 and the 1.4x. So I went over to the preserve a few times - four or five I think. There is a good amount of wildlife there. This is the first tranche of pictures. The important thing I want to share with you is that I have been using MagicLantern for several months now - only for Dual ISO. I find it is great! You guys should try it. There is a request. I am lousy at identifying birds let alone birds from another continent. I would appreciate if you guys would educate me 

So here goes:
*Edit: redid the sizes...

#1.



RPT_7478-dualiso by Rustom, on Flickr

#2.



RPT_7305-dualiso-a by Rustom, on Flickr


#3.



RPT_7310-dualiso-a by Rustom, on Flickr


#4.



RPT_7319-dualiso-a by Rustom, on Flickr


#5.



RPT_7333 by Rustom, on Flickr


#6.



RPT_7368-dualiso-a by Rustom, on Flickr


#7.



RPT_7435 by Rustom, on Flickr


#8.



RPT_7439 by Rustom, on Flickr


#9. Yes, it has motion blur and is out of focus but I like it 



RPT_7446-dualiso-a by Rustom, on Flickr


#10.



RPT_7453-dualiso-a by Rustom, on Flickr


#11.



RPT_7464 by Rustom, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice series rpt. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Jul 29, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series rpt. Well done.


Thanks. I will post more later this week. You should try DualISO on ML. It works great!


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

2-3-4: House Finch (Male)

5: House Finch (Female)

7-8-9-10: Common Yellowthroat

11: Pied-billed Grebe (not 100% sure)


----------



## rpt (Jul 29, 2014)

Click said:


> 2-3-4: House Finch (Male)
> 
> 5: House Finch (Female)
> 
> 11: Pied-billed Grebe (not 100% sure)


Thanks!


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

You're welcome Sir. I'm sorry, I cannot do any better, I do not have the Bird Identification Guide for the West Coast.


----------

